# The Tower & The Tiger



## Dikkie (Feb 2, 2020)

You can find the small video teaser here.
Or find the whole song here 

I love creating melodies, recording stuff, making cover artworks and combine it all with photography and editing.

Enjoy


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2020)

Cover art looks great!


----------



## otherprof (Feb 4, 2020)

Dikkie said:


> You can find the small video teaser here.
> Or find the whole song here
> 
> I love creating melodies, recording stuff, making cover artworks and combine it all with photography and editing.
> ...


Very nice!


----------

